# Serpent rears it's head in Rosebud



## koubee (Jun 18, 2008)

*Published:* 
*Sourc

http://mornington.yourguide.com.au/...rpent-rears-its-head-in-rosebud/791183.aspxe:*


----------



## slim6y (Jun 18, 2008)

bad link


----------



## koubee (Jun 18, 2008)

http://mornington.yourguide.com.au/...serpent-rears-its-head-in-rosebud/791183.aspx


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 18, 2008)

She was petrified of snakes to..


----------



## koubee (Jun 18, 2008)

the above link works...


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking good Barry! I wish what i caught would sit on a hook like that!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 18, 2008)

This tiger was quite active and this pic was one of about a hundred he took trying to get the right angle ect.
By the end the tiger was a bit pi$$ed of and did want to kill me.
I released him that day and i have some pics of that as well..


----------



## slim6y (Jun 18, 2008)

Yay for Barry 

Gonna post ya pics... 

Thanks koubee for posting the right link and thanks mossey as well...


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 18, 2008)

That is one beautiful looking tiger!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 20, 2008)

*requested pics*

Here,s a few more pics of the capture and release that my wife Kaz took..


----------



## beefa270 (Jun 20, 2008)

:-0


----------

